# THE best place for sheet music



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

If you haven't already, Check out THE best place for Sheet Music, Wikipedia's Petrucci Music Library. It has about everything!!!!!

http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Main_Page&


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I concur ... I use IMSLP for organ repertoire ... although some of the PD editions aren't always the preferred editions, they still make for a valuable resource. I've downloaded a fair amount from that site and store them on CD's ... sorted by composer.


----------



## Ramamaiden (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW!!!
I realized that wikipedia had some sheet music available, but i didn´t know that they had so much sheet music available. Thanks very much, this web site is really amazing.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

IMSLP is not in anyway related to Wikipedia; IMSLP _does_ use WikiMedia which is free for anyone to use, but that is the extent of any relation. IMSLP is owned by a Student in Canada and run by about 15 people (including me).

We recently passed the 20,000 score mark after over a year of being closed due to unfounded legal threats from Universal Edition.

I'm lad you enjoy the site.

Yagan


----------



## Matthew (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW! thank you! This is a great site, thanks for sharing the link


----------

